# Maintenance Question..



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Marilyn







The last couple of days I've been listening to session one again at bedtime (and maybe it's my imagination but I was suffering from pms D and today after 2 sessions it was gone







fingers crossed). So, firstly I was wondering is there any such thing as too much maintenance?And secondly how often is it a good idea to listen to a session or basically whenever I want to is okay? Hope this makes sense (it's the end of a looooong day and an even loooonger week). Thanks for any info and/or advice


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi AmyGlad that the sessions seem to be helping you the last few days... I too have finished the program and have been unsure about maintenance so will be interested in the responses! The beneficial effect of the CDs have been used but I think my mind is stubborn and requires a reminder about its new function!Good luck....


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry - I mean the effects have been HUGE not used.... !!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Amy and Cacti







Mike says it is OK to listen to your favorite sessions in any order or combination or time frame you like - as long as you keep 6 hours between listenings.If you want to listen to just one particular session over and over (by that I mean, each day/night) that is fine, OR if you want to pick and choose your favorite sessions as needed -that is fine too - for example, if you feel you could use a top-up on motility issues, then listen to Session 2, if you have pain going on, session 3, or for self-confidence, relaxation, etc. session 1 - etc. you get the idea.You may have one session that you prefer regardless of the content and its target - and again, that's fine too! You really can't do anything "wrong" with listening.If at some point if you do decide to relisten to the whole program according to the schedule, (it isn't necessary) then you can do that as well, even if you listened randomly before. But too, it's OK to take breaks or even to completely stop listening totally. Most folks still keep improving even after the program is completed and they don't even listen for further enjoyment or maintenance - it is not a requirement to keep listening, just that most folks want to!







Hope all is well - (((HUGS))) to ya both! xx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

lol - I looked at my post above - I really like to use the word "even"







Just hit me as being sort of funny!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

You guys crack me up. Cacti glad the program did used things for you







and Marilyn, even though you love the word there is really no need to repeat it so often!







Lol, okay now honestly, thank you. I've been listening mostly to session one cause I love it and also because stress is my main trigger (even though hormones send things crazy once a month my stress levels also go through the roof). I've copied and pasted what you wrote onto my desktop (and will write it down before my stoopid computer dies on me again).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Amy - you REALLY copied and pasted what I wrote? Wow, I am flattered! Yes, - EVEN I am flattered! LOLGuess I am tired and have a bit of the bug - at least that EVEN is my excuse! he he







Session 1 is a good one for over-all calmness and relaxation - so gentle and soothing and comforting...zzzzzzzz


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, I especially love it on nights where I just know I'm going to toss and turn for hours. 5 minutes of Mike and







but I'm getting there slowly!)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One thing is to move to "Towards Inner Peace." Towards Inner peace: Michael Mahoney's new program designed to move away from the old IBS thoughts and processes after completion of The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ . The audios bring the listener to a new level of relaxation, well being, and self understanding, .The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ works successfully on helping the listener understand IBS and how to manage it. Mike believes that the new title strikes the balance of being an advancement for those who have successfully completed The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ . It may be noted that although the new title compliments The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ it is not a requirement to listen to it to be successful in managing IBS symptoms. The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ is a proven method in its own right.This new title Towards Inner Peace was produced to accommodate those listeners of the IBS program who had asked for help in addressing other areas of their lives. Having already successfully experienced the benefits of Ongoing Progressive Session Induction Methods (OPSIM) for IBS, while reinforcing previous learning's, the new title addresses these other areas in the same positive successful way they had dealt with the IBS condition.Except on a surface level, Toward Inner Peace does not go into any great depth about IBS as does The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ , just tying in a few subconscious comments and suggestions from it. To go into too much detail on previous IBS work would not necessarily be conducive to individual progression.Users of this program will have elected to make progression in their own chosen areas of self development and empowerment. This in itself will positively impact indirectly any residue of old thought patterns and does give what the majority of listeners have asked for.Such as:New relaxation processes encouraging better depth of relaxation attainment.Processes to encourage building greater confidence, calmness, reduced anxiety and self development methods.Self Relaxation Process.New background Music. New suggestions.A New soothing Music-Only passage, and more.And the familiarity of working with an acknowledged leader in his field.I personally had such great success with Mike's work that I also learned how to put myself in "the State" by myself. This has also helped me majorally. The state itself is very beneficial.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info Eric. I had heard about this program (for now though money is a big problem for us, or I should say a lack there-of







) and I am certainly thinking about it for the future


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Amy, no worries, I think you're good to go just listening to the program sessions as you wish, and then perhaps repeating the program later considering your current reduced symptoms and your situation - another round down the road may top off those final symptoms. The Towards Inner Peace is really more about moving further with other life goals, and a top-off of residual IBS stuff, and though a great program, you are fine carrying on as you mention as the IBS program stands on its own!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool, thanks Marilyn. I'm still keeping it on the cards for the future. I think that once I have my symptoms a bit more under control (sadly I think this is going to involve another doctor's visit about hormones







) and if and when we have some money (hmmm what's that?-lol, I think I've forgotten what it looks like it's been so long!) I would love to move on from the whole IBS life I live! However for now I'm more than happy with the IBS program


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Marilyn - hope the flu is better - lots of viral infections flying around right now - that time of the year! We both seem to be having english issues too! Need to reread before I send!!!I have restarted on the CDs today - I feel that they helped me so much last time - my sypmtoms are no where near as bad when I initially started the programme last ?August but I can feel my control loosening, the self-fufilling prophecy coming into play so I am hoping a 2nd run through will reinforce my stubborn mind and also calm me down... Amy - like you stress and hormones seem to worsen things. I am 30 years old - been on the pill ( different brands) for the last 13 year - stressful year ahead - work, getting married (ok - that is fun, partner fantastic but the whole organisation is stressful!) - Amy please keep us informed of your progress - there is such a clear link between symptoms and hormone fluctuations....Thanks again both for your encouraging words. I can nearly see the light at the end of the tunnel (or the start of the IBS free life!)...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey again Cacti! If it wasn't for stress and hormones I think I might actually be almost cured of this horrible problem! Hormones do it to me every time! My hormones have been not right since I had my twins 3 years ago, then I went and took an antidepressant that messed with them further and since then they crop up all over the place, but they never fail to give me D and terrible griping tummy pain







I've tried the pill, sadly all of them (and I've tried pretty much every one on the market here) made my D much worse so I just have to live with them. My natropath did give me something once called sepia which I think helped a little so I might ask her about that again soon if things don't settle down a bit. I'll head on for a second session with Mike's CD's no doubt. I too have a stubborn brain and I'd just like to reinforce everything they've already done for me (plus I had a bit of an upset smack bang in the middle with my Dad's heart attacks and quitting smoking and would like to do them without the interruption next time!). Let us know how you go 2nd time around







Marilyn, get better soon! I woke up with a bit of a sore throat today. Feel okay for now fingers crossed (never rains, always pours huh? Cold coming, ingrown toenail, pms what more could a girl ask for?). Anyways (((hugs)))


----------

